

Hackers & Backers: Because You Need Each Other - qaexl
http://www.hackersandbackers.com

======
jedc
I do like the idea, but perhaps a few more people could have been convinced to
join before the link is spread around more widely?

I know, I know, chicken-and-the-egg problem, but it looks a little bare.

~~~
qaexl
Yeah, we haven't figured out how to do the chicken-and-the-egg problem yet.

We've been promoting the site in our local area heavily, yet it hasn't
"sparked" yet.

